# Karls Place



## jsp77 (Sep 10, 2017)

So after finally tracking this one down i decided on a spur of the moment visit. Upon arrival it didn't seem the same as when Mmps6 posted it. the whole ground floor now has metal sheeting over the windows etc, making for some challenging conditions to light it up. I got there in the end after a bit of faffing around and getting hampered with the glare/reflections from me trying to light it up. Some parts looked to have been tidied up a little since Mmps6 previous report.

This former care home is set in the countryside in some really nice grounds. Closed around 2011.

*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/XjV5Y6


https://flic.kr/p/XXFrPY


https://flic.kr/p/XXFqLW


https://flic.kr/p/XjV2Ci


https://flic.kr/p/XiR6BL


https://flic.kr/p/YmewfX



https://flic.kr/p/YmeuN8


https://flic.kr/p/XjUWst


https://flic.kr/p/XhTkLE


https://flic.kr/p/XXFgsW


https://flic.kr/p/YyLUSv


https://flic.kr/p/YyLTBz


https://flic.kr/p/Yh5XVG


https://flic.kr/p/Yh5Wtd


https://flic.kr/p/Yh5UUG


https://flic.kr/p/XjUQug


https://flic.kr/p/XjUPdZ


https://flic.kr/p/XXF7Py


https://flic.kr/p/XXF5Qy


https://flic.kr/p/XjUHSP


https://flic.kr/p/XjUGm2


22 by JSP 77, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/YyLAjZ


https://flic.kr/p/XhSZVh


https://flic.kr/p/YiE9fy


https://flic.kr/p/YiE6wY


https://flic.kr/p/XhSUtA


https://flic.kr/p/XjUvKT



https://flic.kr/p/Yh5xjY


https://flic.kr/p/XXENZW​
*Thanks for looking*


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 10, 2017)

Some good pictures in there and it's surprisingly still all intact by the looks of it! Nice find!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 10, 2017)

Snailsford said:


> Some good pictures in there and it's surprisingly still all intact by the looks of it! Nice find!


Cheers snailsford.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice photographs. Look like Elizabeth had a busy timetable.


----------



## krela (Sep 10, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Look like Elizabeth had a busy timetable.



Very standard for people with severe learning difficulties.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 11, 2017)

Ooh wah wee wah, very niiice! 
Awesome shots as usual mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mmps6 (Sep 12, 2017)

Photos look great. its certainly had a tidy up. enjoyed your take


----------



## Malenis (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice one jsp ;-)


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 15, 2017)

UrbanX said:


> Ooh wah wee wah, very niiice!
> Awesome shots as usual mate, thanks for sharing!



Cheers UrbanX




Malenis said:


> Nice one jsp ;-)



Thanks Malenis




Mmps6 said:


> Photos look great. its certainly had a tidy up. enjoyed your take



Cheers Mmps, yes seems to have changed abit since your visit


----------



## smiler (Sep 15, 2017)

Impressive work, I enjoyed your take on it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice one jsp  The Sooty Show was my favourite!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks Rubex, that was one of my favourites too


----------



## Rubex (Sep 16, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Thanks Rubex, that was one of my favourites too



I thought you would be too old for Sooty! Did they even have TVs in your day?


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 16, 2017)

Rubex said:


> I thought you would be too old for Sooty! Did they even have TVs in your day?



yes cheeky, but only a portable b/w. Was a nightmare watching the snooker


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hahaha love that last shot jsp the others aint too bad either


----------



## smiler (Oct 5, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> yes cheeky, but only a portable b/w. Was a nightmare watching the snooker



Your just being silly, of course he had television, Steam driven


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 5, 2017)

smiler said:


> Your just being silly, of course he had television, Steam driven



hahaha Smiler, bet you remember watching snooker in black and white.


----------



## smiler (Oct 6, 2017)

I remember when your choice was BBC1 or BBC1, starter at 5pm closed at 10pm and if I still had the cabinet I could rent it as holiday a holiday home.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 6, 2017)

smiler said:


> I remember when your choice was BBC1 or BBC1, starter at 5pm closed at 10pm and if I still had the cabinet I could rent it as holiday a holiday home.



You had electricity?!


----------



## smiler (Oct 6, 2017)

Rubex said:


> You had electricity?!



Rubex, your memorys going, remember, STEAM DRIVEN &#55357;&#56839;


----------

